# How often/much to feed



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So I have a new 30 gallon tank with 5 Tiger Barbs in there right now. The tank is currenty in it's 2nd week of cycling and everything is looking good so far. 
My question concerns feeding. I'm currently feeding once a day. Those little guys are soooo fiesty when it comes to food. I feel like I could keep putting food in and they'll never stop eating. I feed them a very small pinch at a time for about a minute.
Nothing is getting left over or floating to the bottom so there's no extra food causing any ammonia spikes or anything. So should i continue to feed once a day? Once every other day?
Im currently switching back and forth b/w flakes and freeze-fried blood worms. Any advice?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*once a day or every other day are both ok. just remember that since your tank is still cycling, then you will need to do more water changes if you are feeding every day compared to feeding every other day.*


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *once a day or every other day are both ok. just remember that since your tank is still cycling, then you will need to do more water changes if you are feeding every day compared to feeding every other day.*


Thanks! This is true even if no food is dropping to the bottom? What's the purpose of more water changes when I'm feeding them more?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Because the more food you add to the tank the more organic waste the fish produce. The tank cannot handle the extra waste at this time, because waste turns into ammonia. More food = more ammonia. Once the tank has finished cycling, you can add as much food as you want and the ammonia will never spike because your tank will then be saturated in beneficial bacteria that breaks down ammonia and nitrites by then. (as long as you dont dump in a can's worth) *


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Almost right-over feeding the tank even after the cycle is completed will cause an ammonia spike and will kill the fish (just ask my 3 dead guppys). 

Do you have a Master Test Kit? If you do, I would feed as normal and keep a daily eye on the ammonia nitrate and nitrite levels in the tank. If either of them starts to get too high then partial water changes are in order. If they don't then continue on as your doing. After about a week like that if you want to try feeding them a little more then you can try it but make sure to still keep a close eye on your tank. 

I always try to avoid water changes when possible during cycling because it will slow down the growth of the bacteria that you are trying to grow. This is the monkey wrench in the plan when you cycle with fish-sometimes you will have to change the water and slow the cycle in order to make sure the fish are okay.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Bacteria are mostly stuck to hard objects like glass walls gravel decorations. Partial water change from the water column shouldn't slow down the cycle too much. 

If your ammonia or nitrite get to 0.5ppm I would do a water change. It should NEVER be anywhere close to 1ppm. *


----------

